# Longines Tinkering



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Got this one in the week, quite pleased with it but i think its gonna take a while to get sorted

Here it is anyway, its a Longines circa 1910 with manual wind 10.85 movement. I haven't had apart yet but it seems to be missing; stem, crown, glass, hands. it doesn't run and the back cover is detached but the balance seems ok and it would be nice to have running. I sense the back hinge pin is going to be pain as the old one seems to be stuck in there.

Will keep you updated as I go!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

it is good you are saving it from the melting pot, i look forward to seeing up and running


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

That does look interesting. I like the hinged back door.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice that Thomas!


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

A lovely watch look forward to updates.

Andy.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't had apart yet but it seems to be *missing; stem, crown, glass, hands. it doesn't run and the back cover is detached but the balance seems ok *and it would be nice to have running. I sense the back hinge pin is going to be pain as the old one seems to be stuck in there.

I think it would be fair to describe this as a "Lucky Eddie" piece? :rofl2:

Nice one if you can get it going tho' :yes: Please keep us posted :notworthy:


----------

